
Why Tesla's new car will spread high-speed fiber Internet - steven
https://backchannel.com/the-tesla-dividend-better-internet-access-db175e1835f6#.1s82dzkf9
======
mchahn
This is ridiculous. The amount of data accessed by all Tesla vehicles combined
is miniscule compared to the fiber capacity in this country. This should be
flagged.

------
loukrazy
Don't cell towers already have substantial backhaul connections?

